# Is this a wood frog or boreal chorus?



## SunnySignedMeUp (Jan 23, 2018)

Just wondering what type this guy is. It’s been super dry here (Alberta)and I found him while mowing the lawn a few weeks ago. Ended up feeling bad for him and put him in my paludarium. He eats more like a hog then a frog!


----------



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks like a Wood Frog

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------

